# Viruses on Mac with Parallels



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

I thought about the virus problems. As far as I know, Mac OS partition will never get infected if I use it to surf through the internet. And what about this - Parallels?
I mean will Windows get infected if something goes wrong? I never use Windows browsers, but Parallels is on almost all the time I work on my Mac. there is a lot of important data on my Windows Partition. Should I back-up? Thanks


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

The first and the most important thing: always back-up! It will save you a lot of time and nerves. I have never had problems with Parallels, it's stable enough. But who knows what can happen.
Parallels partition WILL get infected if you do the file sharing between Mac OS and Windows (and I deem that you do, otherwise why do you need Parallels). And if Mac OS is not vulnerable towards viruses, they can infiltrate you Windows through Mac partition. Think about an antivirus.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, paralles can be infected just like windows can, and in the same ways. wither or not it can harm the mac os is still open to debate. in theory it can, but oneone has had it do it yet. as for getting stuff from the mac to the vm, have no fears there, unless you copy it to the vm. windows software can not run in the mac os, so its just seem as a dumb usless file, until it has been copied to the vm running windows, then it can come to life and wreck windows.


----------



## specter4life (Jan 15, 2007)

And can any one infiltrate my Mac parition? I mean hacker attacks. It is a small wonder that Windows can be easily hacked or infiltrated into when you are in the internet - even with Parallels. Is it possible when I use Mac OS browser? I mean, when I'm in the net from a Mac OS partition


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

as of now, there are not real world hacks/attacks tha can get your mac if you are using the mac sode of things.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

specter4life said:


> And can any one infiltrate my Mac parition? I mean hacker attacks. It is a small wonder that Windows can be easily hacked or infiltrated into when you are in the internet - even with Parallels. Is it possible when I use Mac OS browser? I mean, when I'm in the net from a Mac OS partition


I'll only second that there has been no info on such problems. No one has committed this yet. And why do you ask such a strange question?


----------

